# Юному баянолому



## tixoxod (5 Авг 2015)

Приветствую!
Давненько хотел научиться играть на баяне, так, в домашних условиях, для себя. Возможно, позаписывать вместе с электрогитарой. И, сегодня пришлось начать. Купил баян, все неплохо, но 2 маленьких косяка - треск на низах левой клавы, и меха самопроизвольно раздуваются. На сжатие держит, а если сидишь, читаешь ноты, то левая дека отъезжает. При этом, звука воздуха не слышно, как при нажиме на кнопку клапана.
Отсюда и вопросы.
1. Что делать с раздутием меха, что и под какой крышкой смотреть?
2. Что делать с треском?
3. Есть ли что посмотреть, почитать по устройству и ремонту баянов?
Чуть не забыл - Тула-202.


----------



## MAN (6 Авг 2015)

Фадеев И.Г. Кузнецов И.А. “Ремонт гармоник, баянов и аккордеонов”, 1971
Розенфельд Н. Г., Иванов М. Д. Гармони, баяны, аккордеоны. Учебник для техникумов


----------



## gus (4 Сен 2015)

Исходная позиция та же:
Давненько хотел научиться играть на баяне, так, в домашних условиях, для себя. 
У меня с детских лет хранился баян Тульский (терка). Год назад что-то збрендило в башке и я начал потихоньку поигрывать. Стало "затягивать". Но вот беда - баян хрипит, сипит и прочая.
На этом сайте прочитал много хороших рекомендаций о мастере под ником ZET10  (ну все уж давно знают, что зовут его Юра). Отвез ему на ремонт. Так он сделал не только то, что я просил, но и много больше и лучше! И цена уверяю вас очень скромная. И как взял теперь свой баянчик - ой красота! Зазвучал, заискрился в руках (ну, насколько это вообще можно говорить о моих стартовых способностях). Рад как козлёночек. Юра, спасибо.


----------



## zet10 (5 Сен 2015)

Павел,спасибо большое Вам за приятные слова в мой адрес,правда тронут! Было приятно с Вами познакомиться,очень рад,что смог Вам помочь и надеюсь на дальнейшее общение с Вами и дружбу,обращайтесь. Надеюсь сегодня порадуете уже Ваших близких звуками Цельнопланочного Тульского баяна , с хорошим мастеровым Аккордом.
С уважением Юрий.


----------



## gus (5 Сен 2015)

Ну а восторгу от нового баяна, который очень любезно подобрал для меня Юрий, просто нет пределов! Просто таю от наслаждения, слушая эти звуки. Божественно! Даже в не очень умелых руках звучит, звучит Баянчик. Не удержался и хочу похвалиться своим счастьем.   https://youtu.be/6vKyenSm4pQ
Вы только послушайте басы, как они рокочут, как насыщают мелодию, какой силой наполняют музыку. Ух!


----------



## gte_33 (5 Сен 2015)

Примите мои поздравления! Класс!


----------



## vev (5 Сен 2015)

*gus*, 
Мои поздравления! Вот такой инструмент приятно и слушать и держать в руках!


----------



## zet10 (6 Сен 2015)

Павел,я просто удивлен! Не прошло и недели. ... Вопрос! Сейчас уже Не смущает 6-й ряд -ум септ?привыкли?


----------



## Y.P. (6 Сен 2015)

gus (05.09.2015, 22:14) писал:


> Не удержался и хочу похвалиться своим счастьем.   https://youtu.be/6vKyenSm4pQ


Извините, этот баян как называется?
Если это Терка, то я представлял его, почему-то, другим.


----------



## vev (6 Сен 2015)

Y.P. ( писал:


> gus/']gus (05.09.2015, 22:14) писал:Не удержался и хочу похвалиться своим счастьем.   https://youtu.be/6vKyenSm4pQИзвините, этот баян как называется?
> Если это Терка, то я представлял его, почему-то, другим.


Ясная Поляна это...


----------



## Y.P. (6 Сен 2015)

gus (04.09.2015, 18:10) писал:


> Давненько хотел научиться играть на баяне, так, в домашних условиях, для себя. У меня с детских лет хранился баян Тульский (терка).


?


----------



## vev (6 Сен 2015)

Y.P.]gus (04.09.2015, 18:10) писал:Давненько хотел научиться играть на баяне, так, в домашних условиях, для себя. У меня с детских лет хранился баян Тульский (терка). ?[/quote]


gus (05.09.2015 написал(а):


> Ну а восторгу от нового баяна, который очень любезно подобрал для меня Юрий, просто нет пределов!


----------



## Y.P. (6 Сен 2015)

____


----------



## alexkor (6 Сен 2015)

gus писал:


> Ну а восторгу от нового баяна, который очень любезно подобрал для меня Юрий, просто нет пределов! Просто таю от наслаждения, слушая эти звуки. Божественно! Даже в не очень умелых руках звучит, звучит Баянчик. Не удержался и хочу похвалиться своим счастьем.   https://youtu.be/6vKyenSm4pQВы только послушайте басы, как они рокочут, как насыщают мелодию, какой силой наполняют музыку. Ух!


Мне бы как Вы научиться играть... Баян то, что надо! А то иногда сидим дома за столом, испием живительных напитков и хочется баянной мелодии... да не умею пока). Да и без застолья можно обойтись!


----------



## vev (6 Сен 2015)

*alexkor*,
Простите, а что ж Вам мешает? Берете баян и пашете годик-другой и... вуаля... Баянная мелодия за столом или без оного


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Сен 2015)

*vev*, vev писал:


> Берете баян и пашете годик-другой и... вуаля...


Да ладно... Для простых песенных аккомпанементов в стиле Павла- достаточно двух недель. Если есть способности. А если их нет, то и браться не надо... У Павла способности-  есть. Слух, ритм. Ему если зарядить Ваш график "Годик- другой", то он поедет на конкурс баянистов в Бангладеш.


----------



## vev (6 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> *vev*, vev писал: Берете баян и пашете годик-другой и... вуаля...   Да ладно... Для простых песенных аккомпанементов в стиле Павла- достаточно двух недель. Если есть способности. А если их нет, то и браться не надо... У Павла способности-  есть. Слух, ритм. Ему если зарядить Ваш график "Годик- другой", то он поедет на конкурс баянистов в Бангладеш.


Ладно... Уговорили... Годик... Павел то тоже год примерно занимается


----------



## alexkor (6 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> *alexkor*,
> Простите, а что ж Вам мешает? Берете баян и пашете годик-другой и... вуаля... Баянная мелодия за столом или без оного


Так я уже около 3х месяцев и занимаюсь, но до такого уровня еще далеко!) Ну а если совсем способностей у меня мало, так пусть буду осваивать и три года... до пенсии еще далеко! Хотя зачем она мне? Вот разучу несколько песенок к 60-65 годам, сяду на скамеечке во дворе, глядишь - стакан-то и нальют))


----------



## zet10 (6 Сен 2015)

КузалОглы! Прекратите дезинформировать народ))...для информации... Павел в свое время закончил муз. Школу по классу баяна! По ходу общения с ним,я понял что человек отнють не без способностей!... Учитывайте критерий, что баян в освоении,гораздо сложнее чем аккордеон, поэтому "парой недель " тут не обойтись, а может быть и пары лет не хватит многим!Кстати уважаемый Кузал,Вы очень щедры на оценки, а может быть и Вы выложили бы нам на обозрение Ваше умение игры на инструменте?. .. Павел,Вы молодец! Браво!такие люди как Вы достойны уважения!


----------



## vev (6 Сен 2015)

zet10 (07.09.2015, 00:00) писал:


> Учитывайте критерий, что баян в освоении,гораздо сложнее чем аккордеон, поэтому "парой недель " тут не обойтись, а может быть и пары лет не хватит многим!


Злой ты, Юра... Плюнул в душу аккордеонистам...  Хотя и наш "простецкий" аккордеон за пару недель можно только до "Василька" с нуля освоить

zet10 (07.09.2015, 00:00) писал:


> Павел,Вы молодец! Браво!такие люди как Вы достойны уважения!


Согласен. Вполне достойное исполнение. Еще раз поздравляю с "Поляной". Звук на высоте. Это даже на камеру удалось заснять


----------



## zet10 (6 Сен 2015)

Жень, не надо так)),я аккордеонистов люблю,они у меня 70% инструментов покупают,но дело в том ,что во мне наверное уже работает ВЫРАБОТАННЫЙ РЕФЛЕКС,я начинаю болеть за ту команду которая проигрывает! Поэтому за баянистов я готов на все,а вот за аккордеонистов? Да пожалуй тоже готов на все!)и еще я полюбил гармонистов!
Кстати,мне кажется,что на данном "форуме" гармонь обделили вниманием!не справедливо,ты сам уже убедился какой это богатый инструмент(роскошную ссылку ты мне прислал)
Мне кажется  есть резон привлечь и соблазнить общение гармонного Люда сюда! Покумекай на досуге!
По моим наблюдениям , гармонь сейчас популярностью аккордеон и баян вместе взятые  заткнула за пояс в России,предлагаю ввести гармонистов на данный сайт,полноправными  нашими друзьями!


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Сен 2015)

*zet10*, zet10/ писал:


> предлагаю ввести гармонистов на данный сайт,


Да-да, обязательно! Я загорелся гармонью, но у меня её пока нет. Ищу.

Кто из многостаночников скажет: если я играю на ф-но на 4-, на гитарах на 3+, на аккордеоне на 3+, и на баяне на троечку с натягом,- насколько просто освоить гармонь? На уровне "Вот ктой-то с горочки спустился"...?
И походу ещё вопросец. Какой тональности должна быть гармонь, чтобы в случае приезда ко мне "кого-то", её игра наиболее просто состыковалась в ансамбль с перечисленными девайсами? Ля-мажор?


----------



## vev (7 Сен 2015)

*zet10*, да кто ж против гормонистов то? До сих пор под впечатлением от Нэпман сюиты Дербенко, ссылку на которую я тебе посылал, но... Они ж многие нот боятся и играют по номерам кнопок. Да и как то плохо я представляю отклонение в другую тональность на гармони. Для нее свой репертуар, свои подходы, хотя безусловно, в хороших руках гармонь ой как хороша может быть


----------



## gus (7 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly (06.09.2015, 20:22) писал:


> Ему если зарядить Ваш график "Годик- другой", то он поедет на конкурс баянистов в Бангладеш.


Задание понял. Приступаю к выполнению. (А чем черт не шутит? Глядишь и получится где-нибудь выступить.)
Ребята, огромное Спасибо за такую горячую поддержку! Это невероятно стимулирует на занятия.
Еще одна видеозапись с кухни  https://youtu.be/l-M8GfwWIj8


----------



## vev (7 Сен 2015)

*gus*,  а по поводу преподавателя Вы серьезно? Юра поди может кого из играющих присоветовать. Мой опыт показывает, что должен быть именно играющий. Теоретики - не интересны.


----------



## Alex KZ (7 Сен 2015)

gus писал:


> Ну а восторгу от нового баяна, который очень любезно подобрал для меня Юрий, просто нет пределов! Просто таю от наслаждения, слушая эти звуки. Божественно! Даже в не очень умелых руках звучит, звучит Баянчик. Не удержался и хочу похвалиться своим счастьем.   https://youtu.be/6vKyenSm4pQ
> Вы только послушайте басы, как они рокочут, как насыщают мелодию, какой силой наполняют музыку. Ух!


*gus*, вы действительно взяли баян в руки МЕСЯЦ назад? Я в восторге! А я так и не решился. Сыну уже и Юпитер прикупил, а сам чего-то застеснялся))


----------



## gus (7 Сен 2015)

vev писал:


> *gus*,  а по поводу преподавателя Вы серьезно? Юра поди может кого из играющих присоветовать. Мой опыт показывает, что должен быть именно играющий. Теоретики - не интересны.


Вполне серьезно. Более того, этот вопрос сейчас очень важен и актуален.
Я настроился пойти в муз школу и даже провел переговоры, но, как то не увидел с той стороны горячего интереса. Типа, ну посмотрим, если у преподавателя найдется время, то тогда может быть... Видимо, в муз школах своя направленность, на детишек, на вывод учеников в училище. А тут предпенсионер чего-то мается. Видимо, бесперспективняк. Так что пока ничего и не решилось. Да, кстати, и Юра, да и еще некоторые люди высказали сомнение, что муз школа для меня будет подходящим способом обучения. Вот так и нахожусь в раскоряке.

Посоветуйте, как вам видится, есть ли смысл мне окунуться в атмосферу муз школы? Или просто найти репетитора? 
Мне же хочется не просто научиться перебирать пальчиками, но и красивую музыку играть, с оттенками, штрихами. А это по самоучителю что-то не получается. Ну и возможность выйти на сцену, пусть муз школьную, но для начала то хоть что-то. Вот в раздумьях...


----------



## vev (7 Сен 2015)

gus/ писал:


> vev писал:*gus*


*ДМШ для Вас - выброшенное время. Черканите номерок телефона в личку. У меня есть идея*


----------



## gus (7 Сен 2015)

Alex KZ/ писал:


> *gus*, вы действительно взяли баян в руки МЕСЯЦ назад? Я в восторге! А я так и не решился. Сыну уже и Юпитер прикупил, а сам чего-то застеснялся))


Ну, эта неточность возникла в результате высказываний форумчан в тех вопросах, где я ненароком оказался как бы нарицательным персонажем, обозначающим великовозрастного новичка. Внесу ясность.
Когда-то году эдак в 1970 я закончил муз школу по классу баяна. Но играть я не хотел, разве что маме сделать приятно. Так что тогда никакой баянист из меня не вышел. Ну разве что на гулянках по горячим просьбам компании я играл цыганочку да коробочку. А потом и вовсе ничего. 
А тут вот год назад, что-то ,извините за выражение, "пёрнуло в мозгу". Достал баян из чулана, попробовал - а ничего уж и не помнится. А желание возникло. Вот так и началась моя реинкарнация. Стал поигрывать по самоучителю Басурманова. Благо, нотная грамотность осталась. Потихонечку стал фактически по-новой учиться. Лазил по форумам, читал советы, и играл, конечно. 
Ну вот такая незамысловатая история.
А вообще, настроен весьма решительно, и задачи себе хочу поставить дерзкие.


----------



## vev (7 Сен 2015)

*gus*, 

Какая история до боли знакомая 

1970  заменим на 1983, а баян на аккордеон...


----------



## andreyrb (8 Сен 2015)

gus писал:


> Да, кстати, и Юра, да и еще некоторые люди высказали сомнение, что муз школа для меня будет подходящим способом обучения. Вот так и нахожусь в раскоряке.
> 
> Посоветуйте, как вам видится, есть ли смысл мне окунуться в атмосферу муз школы? Или просто найти репетитора?


С чего это муз школа вам не пойдет на пользу? Узнайте кто там лучший из преподавателей по баяну и записывайтесь именно к нему. Конечно же, если вы препода не будете слушать и слышать, то нафиг вы ему упали. 

Я записался в школу. Глядя как дети играют, еще больше заниматься музыкой хочется.


----------



## andreyrb (8 Сен 2015)

Alex KZ/ писал:


> *gus*, вы действительно взяли баян в руки МЕСЯЦ назад?


Скорее человек не месяц назад баян в руки взял, а вспомнил за месяц то, что было забыто. Это разные вещи.


----------



## vev (8 Сен 2015)

andreyrb/ писал:


> gus писал: Да, кстати, и Юра, да и еще некоторые люди высказали сомнение, что муз школа для меня будет подходящим способом обучения. Вот так и нахожусь в раскоряке.
> 
> Посоветуйте, как вам видится, есть ли смысл мне окунуться в атмосферу муз школы? Или просто найти репетитора?
> 
> ...


ВО-первых, Павел уже имеет ее за плечами, во-вторых, в нашем зрелом возрасте мы имеем совершенно другую мотивацию и другой темп продвижения. В третьих, нам в большей степени нужен не учитель, а помощник: Вы сами пашете аки пчелка, а он подсказывает. Классическое обучение в ДМШ - несколько иной подход ИМХО. А вот индивидуальные занятия не по 45 минут, а часа по два разок в неделю - вполне сгодятся. У меня за 45 минут до конца вообще не одно произведение может быть не сыграно - длинное дюже. А школьный урок 45 минут хоть убей.

Да и не каждый преподаватель нам подходит. Я пока остановился на третьем, с которым мне комфортно и эффективно. Я знаю, что от него хочу и это и получаю. Если вдруг упрусь  в продвижении - буду наверное опять менять.
Если вы начинаете с нуля, подход несколько другой. Вы сами не знаете КАК и подстраиваетесь по преподавателя, качественность которого оценить пока не в состоянии. Как то так...


----------



## andreyrb (8 Сен 2015)

*vev* так в муз школе таких как мы к расписанию не привязывают. В основном это корректировка наших умений преподавателем, не? Пришел, показался, получил ЦУ и домой заниматься.  

Разве качество преподавателя не определяется количеством учеников-победителей различных конкурсов и т.п.?


----------



## vev (8 Сен 2015)

andreyrb писал:


> vev так в муз школе таких как мы к расписанию не привязывают. В основном это корректировка наших умений преподавателем, не? Пришел, показался, получил ЦУ и домой заниматься.


У преподавателя в ДМШ фиксированная нагрузка и сидеть с Вами по два часа за те же деньги никто не будет. Может сейчас школы более продвинуты, чем 30 лет назад, но я в этом сильно сомневаюсь


----------



## andreyrb (8 Сен 2015)

Конечно, два часа заниматься не будут.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Сен 2015)

*vev*, 

Я ничего не понял. 
В ДМШ этот преподаватель обучает за зарплату, какие-то там дети вроде учатся. А меня он обучает как частник, за чёрный нал. Будет заниматься и до утра, и больше...


----------



## vev (8 Сен 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> *vev*


*А причем тут школа тогда? Вы нанимаете преподавателя и он вас учит на основании ВАШИХ договоренностей*


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Сен 2015)

Ага, в самый аккурат. Только беру я его в ДМШ, значица... Стало быть- обучаюся я как-бы почти в ДМШ.
Или Павел там в списке?
1. Екатерина Петрова, 7 лет
2. Василий Иванов. 8  лет
3. Исмаилбек Джафаров, 7 лет
4. Гусаков Павел,. .. лет.


----------



## andreyrb (8 Сен 2015)

*Kuzalogly- *за доп плату хоть целый день. Но как на моем уровне - то и 45 минут много. Показал что сделал, получил корректировку, умчался заниматься дальше.


----------



## vekorias (16 Окт 2015)

Робят, таки достался мне по случаю "Этюд"... В целом добротный, окромя того, что H третьей октавы на сжим меха отзываться отказывается. Снимал резонаторы, смотрел, ничо не понял  Мож что посоветуете?


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Окт 2015)

Надоть пометить кнопку, где проблема. Отсоединяем полукорпус. Прикидываем, на какое место какого резонатора  дует открытие этой кнопки. Отсоединяем резонатор, нажимаем кнопку. Видим открытие клапана. Мысленно переносим это открытие на конкретный проблемный кусок. Пристально смотрим на этот кусок. Который на сжим не работает.  Отогнуть лайку, посмотреть. Может, там язычок обломан. Если не обломан, его надо обслужить. Берём одноразовый бритвенный станок, ломаем. Вынимаем полоски (лезвия). Они лучше, чем у простых лезвий, тоньше. Полоской прочищаем проём, отогнув лайку. Смотрим, чтобы язычок был на уровне. Не притоплен в проём, и не завышен над проёмом. Сравнивая с соседними... Дуем ртом туды-суды, смотрим и слушаем. Чистим, регулируем, и т.д...


----------



## vekorias (16 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:
Благодарствую!


----------



## glory (16 Окт 2015)

Совет. Проверить работу всех голосов.
Дело в том что баян двухголосный, и раз на сжим нет звука вообще, значит не работают оба голоса... И значит наверняка есть такие, где вместо двух работает один...


----------



## vekorias (16 Окт 2015)

Тащем, проделал сии манипуляции, звук появился, но требует некоторого крещендо... И вот появилась мысль: а не купить ли где новые голоса? Только найти толком не смог ни цен, ни магазинов.


----------



## vekorias (16 Окт 2015)

Тащем, проделал сии манипуляции, звук появился, но требует некоторого крещендо... И вот появилась мысль: а не купить ли где новые голоса? Только найти толком не смог ни цен, ни магазинов.


----------



## vev (16 Окт 2015)

vekorias/ писал:


> Тащем, проделал сии манипуляции, звук появился, но требует некоторого крещендо... И вот появилась мысль: а не купить ли где новые голоса? Только найти толком не смог ни цен, ни магазинов.


Если наблюдается избыток денег, то самое то... 
Покупать дешевый ширпотреб, а затем вкладывать в него деньги - абсолютный бред ИМХО. Если не устраивает звук, ищите тот инструмент, который устроит, но не пытайтесь такого рода "модернизациями" исправить положение


----------



## glory (16 Окт 2015)

А оно надо? Купить голоса, перепролить поставить, затем обязательно настройка, самостоятельно (если нет опыта) сделать сложно, отдавать мастеру дорого... В сумме общий прейскурант в 3-4 раза превышает стоимость самого "Этюда"...


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Окт 2015)

Чо наехали... 
Я так понял, что голос зазвучал, но не шибко чисто и громко. Просто нет навыка у автора. Я обычно в таких случаях не парюсь с чистками и настройками, а перезаливаю хороший голос с баяна из кладовки. Или из другой кладовки...)). Привести "Этюд" в состояние нормального звучания- день работы. Жаль, автор до меня не доедет...)).


----------



## vev (16 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Чо наехали...
> Я так понял, что голос зазвучал, но не шибко чисто и громко. Просто нет навыка у автора. Я обычно в таких случаях не парюсь с чистками и настройками, а перезаливаю хороший голос с баяна из кладовки. Или из другой кладовки...)). Привести "Этюд" в состояние нормального звучания- день работы. Жаль, автор до меня не доедет...)).


Тут один вопрос: играть или ремонтировать. Если интересно и то и другое, то можно в это и влезать. А вот если только играть - то путь в никуда. Работы может и немного, но ее надо еще суметь сделать. Сколько раз я перезаливал резонаторы, прежде чем получился, удовлетворивший меня... 

Ну тут выбирать *vekorias*


----------



## vekorias (17 Окт 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Жаль, автор до меня не доедет...)).


Не доеду 

vev писал:


> Тут один вопрос: играть или ремонтировать. Если интересно и то и другое, то можно в это и влезать. А вот если только играть - то путь в никуда. Работы может и немного, но ее надо еще суметь сделать. Сколько раз я перезаливал резонаторы, прежде чем получился, удовлетворивший меня...
> 
> Ну тут выбирать *vekorias*


Ну, я, эээ, думал, всё несколько проще...вот...


----------

